# When we notice a shooter way too late



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2018)

While that's a powerful visual, I honestly think that this is a more important video to watch in regards to school shootings:


Truth be told, I don't know if I can honestly say that I know what I'm supposed to be noticing in the PoV video. There was the "Dead Man" poster and weapons imagery in the locker (that was presumably the kid's), but what else were we supposed to be looking at?


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> While that's a powerful visual, I honestly think that this is a more important video to watch in regards to school shootings:
> 
> 
> Truth be told, I don't know if I can honestly say that I know what I'm supposed to be noticing in the PoV video. There was the "Dead Man" poster and weapons imagery in the locker (that was presumably the kid's), but what else were we supposed to be looking at?



You should take note of how everyone actually ignore the shooter and see him with rude eyes all the time. As in the first person view is the one of the shooter since the start of the video. None talks to him. People look at him disgusted.

The video is from the "eyes of the shooter". His point of view.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 14, 2018)

Olmectron said:


> You should take note of how everyone actually ignore the shooter and see him with rude eyes all the time. As in the first person view is the one of the shooter since the start of the video. None talks to him. People look at him disgusted.
> 
> The video is from the "eyes of the shooter". His point of view.


I understand that much, but the entire first half of the video there's nothing derogatory being said about or done to him. And regardless of how awful bullying is, that's neither an excuse nor necessarily a stressor for a school shooter. If it were you'd see a lot more gay/trans/female/PoC shooters, but as far as I've seen that's simply not the case, it's more complicated (or maybe more simple?) than that


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I understand that much, but the entire first half of the video there's nothing derogatory being said about or done to him. And regardless of how awful bullying is, that's neither an excuse nor necessarily a stressor for a school shooter. If it were you'd see a lot more gay/trans/female/PoC shooters, but as far as I've seen that's simply not the case, it's more complicated (or maybe more simple?) than that


It talks about the bullying, yeah, but I don't see that as the main point.

But the exact day of the shooting is portrayed there. Don't you think it would be possible if that day someone talked to him (even at least the pamphlet people!), he could have changed his mind about the shooting? He hesitated before taking out his weapons. Someone talking to him that very day could have helped. At least that seems to be the point of the video for me.

But yeah, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 14, 2018)

They were probably sold out of call of duty.  It's more of a cautionary marketing tale.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

Have you guys noticed the gun picture at 0:36?


----------



## DKB (Dec 14, 2018)

"Tomorrow, you'll all be sorry." damnn


----------



## wormdood (Dec 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> While that's a powerful visual, I honestly think that this is a more important video to watch in regards to school shootings:


 as someone who tried to commit suicide several times as a youth i never once thought about the fallout of it all . . . i cried watching the video



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Truth be told, I don't know if I can honestly say that I know what I'm supposed to be noticing in the PoV video. There was the "Dead Man" poster and weapons imagery in the locker (that was presumably the kid's), but what else were we supposed to be looking at?


the fact that the camera was more than that . . . it was a student that went unnoticed even bumped in the locker room and still went unnoticed (by his peers)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2018)

I am not sure what I was supposed to be looking at/for there. Anyway looked like they only had one magazine there -- I would have expected at least two taped together.

Normally I would link Smack my bitch up about now but as I can only find the uncensored version on vimeo right now (I did not look hard) I will have to skip that one.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Dec 14, 2018)

The best way to stop shooters is to have armed security. People that want to kill masses of people will go where there are no guns to shoot back at them and everyone is a sitting duck.


----------



## tbb043 (Dec 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I am not sure what I was supposed to be looking at/for there. Anyway looked like they only had one magazine there -- I would have expected at least two taped together.
> 
> Normally I would link Smack my bitch up about now but as I can only find the uncensored version on vimeo right now (I did not look hard) I will have to skip that one.



Here's the version from Chuck if that's better


----------



## jahrs (Dec 14, 2018)

As someone who been bullied and ignored most of his life. Using those as excuses to do something like a school shooting or even taking a singular life out of hatred/revenge. Yes the video does a good job of humanizing the shooter(s) which in itself is good thing cause people forget that they are still human. But i believe the inherent issue is the lack of people(non-student) looking for these kinds of kids in this situation as well as the school system not teaching students how to handle stressors that inevitably lead to these events. 

If people at a young age were taught that its ok not to be accepted by everyone and that popularity isnt as important as your own life and the life of others. Then we might not have as many incidents like these. i learned early on that i was an unpopular wallflower and i was ok with it because my parents taught me that its ok if people reject you but that doesnt mean your any less valuable as a person. Its just that they arent able to see your value or your point of view. once i got that and trust me it wasnt easy i was bullied-ignored-mistreated nearly all the way through till highschool but because i had people(friends in similar situations) i was always able to keep myself from taking drastic actions. 

But i could only do that because i was lucky enough to be in a situation were i was told i mattered and had someone explain why people are the way they are. Not saying its right and not saying it should still happen, cause its 2018 and we should be more evolved then this but there will always be bullies and people who will ignore you. and for those out there unfortunate enough to be in that situation like me dont let it get to you just find others in a similar situation and help each other out. All it takes is one really good friend to change a bad situation into a better one.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 14, 2018)

I think the point was to be a proponent of inclusion. "Look at me" was the boys final statement before supposedly opening fire, so I believe a lack of attention in general combined with an ambiguous sense of self created a crisis for the kid. No one said "Hi," no one smiled, no one afforded the young man any sort of attention other than negative. I couldn't really classify what was negative as outright "bullying" either. He was just sort of invisible which led to his final, telling words.

What I took from it was to simply notice people. Get off your phone, engage outside your circle, and afford some people the opportunity to be social with you. You may save lives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> What I took from it was to simply notice people. Get off your phone, engage outside your circle, and afford some people the opportunity to be social with you. You may save lives.



Ignoring the "probably reading too much into this" discussion that sounds difficult. Can't we try to instead persuade these people to go let rip at some drug cooks or something? Most times I see such a thing I think "why would anybody do it for something as worthless and forgettable as school?".


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Ignoring the "probably reading too much into this" discussion that sounds difficult. Can't we try to instead persuade these people to go let rip at some drug cooks or something? Most times I see such a thing I think "why would anybody do it for something as worthless and forgettable as school?".


#drugcooklivesmatter


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 14, 2018)

I dont get what I'm suppose to be looking for. This is about how I went through high school. Dragging my self between classes. If anything I was like, "yup, I remember that old grind".

If that's all it takes for these kids to shoot up a school nowadays, then we've fucked up long ago and irreparably for this generation.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 15, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> If that's all it takes for these kids to shoot up a school nowadays, then we've fucked up long ago and irreparably for this generation.


Normally I don't like seeing "back in my day!/this new generation is going down the drain" based arguments, but honestly I think this is the right response. I don't think it's necessarily the kids' faults, though, I think its the overabundance of negative media that implies that extreme violence is a solution to the problems of an individual


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2018)

DKB said:


> "Tomorrow, you'll all be sorry." damnn


Jokes on you, I am always sorry!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

Banning guns wouldn't solve shit cause criminals can buy them from some dude's van or at a market.

Personally, I'm okay with guns but it kinda bugs me they're so noisy. Well, it's how they're built and that's that.

Solution? Militarize schools but everyone hates militarized zones, understandably so. You wouldn't want kids nor teachers to have guns logically so it's either that or as is.

I confess that I'm guilty of finding South Park jokes about school shootings to be hilarious. "Outside schools is when kids are supposed to be safe" lol and the shooting sound effect was quite something.  This is black humor uh yeah, not for everyone so don't get offended for crying out loud.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Banning guns wouldn't solve shit cause criminals can buy them from some dude's van or at a market.


's almost like the Gun Show Loophole is the whole problem here, which is funny, considering that's what a lot of us have been saying this whole time


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Banning guns wouldn't solve shit cause criminals can buy them from some dude's van or at a market.
> 
> Personally, I'm okay with guns but it kinda bugs me they're so noisy. Well, it's how they're built and that's that.
> 
> ...


Gun ownership isn’t even the problem at all. The study that link gun ownership to increased mass shootings are all bogus.

The original guy that made the study that all of media keeps on repeating, he keeps refusing to provide methods and how he collected data when people ask him for it. He even refuses to share data with strong gun control advocates. And refuse to share how he overcame the language barrier to find shooters in local foreign papers.

When you look at data collected by actual peer reviewed researchers, the U.S. compared to the rest of he world, numbers are hugely under counter. And many studies have show no relation to gun ownership and increased mass shootings. John R. Lott has a book More Guns Less Crime.

United States ranks 62 per 100,000 people on mass shootings, out of 86 they identified. Norway, Finland, Switzerland, Russia, these European countries rank higher then the U.S.

Mass Shooting U.S. compared to world.

They would have to look at other reasons why people end up going psycho and shoot up schools, since there is no link with gun availability and shootings. They would have to look at Mental health or whatever else to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

SG854 said:


> United States ranks 62 per 100,000 people on mass shootings, out of 86 they identified. Norway, Finland, Switzerland, Russia, these European countries rank higher th*a*n the U.S.


There may be truth to that but there's always news about daily shootings in US, then again, there's also news about daily stabbings in UK. Different country, different weapon.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There may be truth to that but there's always news about daily shootings in US, then again, there's also news about daily stabbings in UK. Different country, different weapon.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


Stabbings are a problem. And crime has gone up in the U.K. even surpassing the U.S. in many areas. Cops had carry guns again because it became a big problem. They even had to call the U.S. to train them on gun usage.

A lot of gun violence in other countries are in local papers in a different language so they don’t make world news.


----------

